
Ask HN: Favorite Wikipedia article? - eindiran
Does anyone have a Wikipedia article that they wish more people would have a chance to read?
======
clubm8
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_lists_of_lists](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_lists_of_lists)

------
Artemix
One of my favourite pages is the page on the Emu War:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emu_War](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emu_War)

